

Does a great UX thwart collaboration? - gzak
http://thegzak.blogspot.com/2011/05/does-great-ux-thwart-collaboration.html

======
wccrawford
I don't think it's the UX that does that. I think it's the attitudes of the
developers.

Some communities are filled with people who are looking to innovate and take
every opportunity to do so. Others are filled with people who want to make a
buck and are acutely aware of what their time is worth. C# has always felt
like the latter to me.

There's nothing wrong with it, it's just the way it is.

Ruby has a massive community filled with people who are constantly innovating.
It certainly doesn't get in your way more than C# does, so that's not the
difference between them. Rails even has 'convention over configuration', so
the fact that someone else will probably re-do your work better later is also
not the issue.

~~~
PetrolMan
I just joined the Ruby and Rails communities and one thing I've really enjoyed
is looking around GitHub at all of the various projects. Often times I can
find something to fit my needs right off the bat and every one of the projects
provides a great resource for learning.

My experience in .NET has been that, while there are communities of developers
providing how-tos, tutorials and code samples, the community as a whole is
more closed off. I can often find plugin solutions to problems but, in
general, it feels like I'd better have my wallet ready.

The major difference, I think, is that with .NET you are buying into an entire
ecosystem and a pretty expensive one at that. This reduces the impact of the
lone developer who is far more willing to share his code.

I know you can get into .NET for free/cheap but a lot of the allure is the
toolset.

